# Baconnaise



## bignick (May 2, 2010)

http://www.baconnaise.com/

I've got to try this!


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

I have not tried it but others have. Check out this post.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ght=Baconnaise


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2010)

Now I have never used it yet but I have seen it a couple of times here. Now that bacon wallet I have to have one of them soon.


----------



## cabin fever (May 5, 2010)

I like it. The local Wegman's carries both the original and lite versions. A lot of people don't seem to care for it, but I for one do think it tastes exactly like bacon. I tried some on a scrambled egg sandwich in place of regular old mayo and it was down right tasty!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 5, 2010)

I have been wanting to coat a Chicken w/ it an Smoke it... of course i'd have to purchase it first LOL!


----------

